# Need a critique on my Aunt's Mare.



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

So this horse is for sale, my aunt owns her. I have my doubts about her, but I was wondering what you all think? How much should we ask for her? She has been up for sale for almost a year I believe, and no takers. Any advice or critique would be appreciated. Feel free to ask questions also. 

I did my best taking photos, but my aunt was not around to help, and I was trying to take care of a chihuahua at the time, so I couldn't get too near the horse. More pics are not available at the moment, although I could maybe get some late. Thanks in advance!!

PS I know some of the pics have people riding w/o a helmet. My apologies, they are not me riding.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Without a temperment description, some riding videos, an idea of how well trained she is, or whether or not she's trained in a certain discipline (reining, trail horse, pasture pet, etc) and correct confo pictures, I really don't feel like I can give you a good estimate. 

She seems solidly built enough...I'm assuming she's QH? maybe QH mix? Age, size, experience...all of that needs to be taken into account =]

I'd say, from what I can see, $800-1,000 is about all you'd get. She's not the flashiest animal, and looks mellow- but with this economy, you can't get more than that even for a moderately trained, papered horse.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Without a temperment description, some riding videos, an idea of how well trained she is, or whether or not she's trained in a certain discipline (reining, trail horse, pasture pet, etc) and correct confo pictures, I really don't feel like I can give you a good estimate.
> 
> She seems solidly built enough...I'm assuming she's QH? maybe QH mix? Age, size, experience...all of that needs to be taken into account =]
> 
> I'd say, from what I can see, $800-1,000 is about all you'd get. She's not the flashiest animal, and looks mellow- but with this economy, you can't get more than that even for a moderately trained, papered horse.


Oh yes I know, I figured I'd wait for someone to ask before I gave a huge description.

She's 7 years old, registered Quarter horse mare. She is definitely WP bred. She is a sweet mare, but really needs more work. Honestly, I think she would be an amazing 4h horse. Not a mean bone in her body, but she needs work under saddle. Was used as a broodmare and had a healthy AQHA foal. She has been ridden on the roads, in fields, and some trails I believe. She goes well in a hackamore or bit. No speed at all in this horse, she would be better suited w/t or trail.

Previous owner bred her and had her sent for some professional training. I honestly think with a rider with experience, she would be awesome. Her owner right now is the ride on the weekends type. She does fine, but she is kept alone (yes completely alone) and is not given much ground work, just riding.

I would take her in, but I have my hands full enough with Onyx. She is going to be a great kids horse with some desensitizing and proper training, especially on the ground and with controlling fear. As of right now, she doesn't have enough miles to be completely trusted with a child. She does well leading with a child on her back though. 

Really I am hoping to get her sold because she isn't getting anywhere sitting around.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

When selling a horse the most important factor to look at is location. In some areas you might get $1000 for her if you were lucky, in Hawaii she would fetch at *least* $5000. I recommend looking at similar horses in your area for sale to see what they're going for.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She'd probably only sell for $500-650 in my area, because of the huge drought. I agree with horseloverd2, though. Look at similar horses in your area and go off of that.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Well right now she is priced at 900. Others like her are easily selling for that. That is why I was wondering if anyone sees any problems that I am missing. 

If not then we will just keep trying. I just feel bad for her since she is all alone... that's why I want to get her sold so bad. She's not my horse, so nothing I can do except help my aunt sell her. *sigh*


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm surprised you're having so much trouble selling her. She looks like a cute, sweet little mare, and she seems reasonably priced. Where do you have her listed?


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Clementine said:


> I'm surprised you're having so much trouble selling her. She looks like a cute, sweet little mare, and she seems reasonably priced. Where do you have her listed?



Well I have tried multiple horse selling sites, plus craigslist, and a local paper. I have her listed on here too. So far I think I have dreamhorse, equine.com, horseclicks, and maybe a few others. I will have to check.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Pedigree: 
Sire: The Certain TE by Sierra Te out of Cools Golden Girl
Dam: Sequestored by Statutory out of Ms Patsy Jeane


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice looking mare with a decent pedigree,at that price i'd have thought she would have sold a while ago:?


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah i would think so too. Honestly though, the HYPP bothers me. I have been doing research on the pedigree.... She could be positive. I know it is not possible for her to have gotten it from her mother's line, as I couldn't find impressive blood, but her sire, possibly. I cant seem to find if he is N/N or N/H. 

Sierra Te is N/N, obviously since he has no Impressive blood BUT
Cools Golden Girl is N/h.. So how can i find out if The Certain Te is N/N or N/h?

Sequestored I believe is N/N since Statutory is N/N and Ms. Patsy Jean I believe doesn't carry impressive blood, making her N/N. Can someone do a look up for me?


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Your mare is very cute. I have a couple of suggestions. First, a picture is worth a thousand words. Get really good pictures of her. In the pictures here she looks like she still has her winter coat? Is that current? Maybe clean her up real good, get her best side showing and take some good pictures. 

Second, not sure how much extra it costs to put pictures on Dreamhorse and Equine.com but I noticed that you don't have any pictures uploaded on either site. The equine.com ad is rather vague as well. Dreamhorse is better but you also haven't put any of her registration info on any of the ads. For me, it would take alot for me to follow up on contacting the owner for more info, simply because there are so many horses out there with the info already there. And I don't have to work at it.

She's very cute and I think the price is almost too low, but that's just me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Slick this mare up, and I think you won't have a problem selling her. She is a very nice horse and I like her quiet nature. As for the HYPP, have her tested.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I think you have her priced well, but be prepared to take a lower offer on her. I think if you do spruce her up with better pictures you would have a better shot. Honestly though in my area you would be hard pressed to find someone that would pay more than $500. (I live in NY)


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> Your mare is very cute. I have a couple of suggestions. First, a picture is worth a thousand words. Get really good pictures of her. In the pictures here she looks like she still has her winter coat? Is that current? Maybe clean her up real good, get her best side showing and take some good pictures.
> 
> Second, not sure how much extra it costs to put pictures on Dreamhorse and Equine.com but I noticed that you don't have any pictures uploaded on either site. The equine.com ad is rather vague as well. Dreamhorse is better but you also haven't put any of her registration info on any of the ads. For me, it would take alot for me to follow up on contacting the owner for more info, simply because there are so many horses out there with the info already there. And I don't have to work at it.
> 
> She's very cute and I think the price is almost too low, but that's just me.


I never went to look at the ads but if you have no pics or pedigree that could be a big reason you aren't getting interest. I know myself when I browse the equine classifieds I basically only look at the picture ads. There is too many ads to be bothered sorting through the plain text ads. If the picture is appealing then I look further into ad Pedigree is also something I look at. I also sometimes do horse searches based on pedigree so if you haven't go the pedigree filled in the horse isn't going to come up in the search.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with everyone, get as nice a photo of her as you can. Ive been looking to buy a horse now for 3 months and have been looking online and I dont bother looking at ones with no photos. Maybe I'm wrong to do that, but I just dont have the honest time. So get a nice photo of her that make her look, calm but alert, relaxed, with someone riding her would be best, give her a good groom and wash and then trying and get a photo of her that makes her look great. with all four feet squared if possible, or her head held up, not right down as some people will think shes too quiet and probably to slow to even bother looking at.
You have to rememeber, the world is full of lazy people. These lazy people want to find the perfect horse for what they are doing through the internet, with a picture that makes them go 'Hey, this girls nice, she may well be worth a look.' Some people even make a small video of their horses being ridden and all of this can really help.
So I hope I havent rambled on, and hope you sell this beauty. She looks likee a lovely horse but I think those photos dont really do her justice.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

At the 1996 AQHA Convention in Seattle, Washington, the AQHA Board of Directors approved some rules recommended by the AQHA Stud Book and Registration Committee and approved by the Board of Directors. Among the changes was a rule requiring disclosure of HYPP status on the registration certificates of foals born on or after January 1, 1998, which descend from any bloodline determined to carry the HYPP gene. 

Her papers will have been stamped with her status of HYPP. as per the AQHA requirement for registration.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree, clean her up, clean the tack, my pet peev is seeing a halter under a bridle, makes me think the owners are too lazy to tack up the horse properly. With some elbow grease, good lighting, and someone to help you position her, she should sell quick, she's a good looking mare under all that fuzz.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Annnie31 said:


> At the 1996 AQHA Convention in Seattle, Washington, the AQHA Board of Directors approved some rules recommended by the AQHA Stud Book and Registration Committee and approved by the Board of Directors. Among the changes was a rule requiring disclosure of HYPP status on the registration certificates of foals born on or after January 1, 1998, which descend from any bloodline determined to carry the HYPP gene.
> 
> Her papers will have been stamped with her status of HYPP. as per the AQHA requirement for registration.



Good to know thank you!!!

I think the problem here is that I am limited in what I can do.. Pictures on those sites cost money and I don't think the owner is willing to spend much just cuz I tell her to.

This is NOT my mare. I have put training and time into her, but she is not mine. I am selling her as a favor to my Aunt, mainly because I want the horse sold because I feel bad, she's all alone since Lakota died. She doesn't get nearly enough attention because my Aunt is super busy due to huge changes in her life, and he daughter went off to college.

What I am trying to say is that I am doing this as a favor. I am currently 3 hours away from this mare, so idk if I am going to have time to spruce her up. I am in the area next weekend, maybe I will have time then. But my priority will be my horse Onyx, since I haven't seen him in 3 weeks and am moving him down by me soon. 


Thanks so much to everyone for the feedback!! 

I will be sure to post better pictures of her if I manage to get any.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Katze said:


> I agree, clean her up, clean the tack, my pet peev is seeing a halter under a bridle, makes me think the owners are too lazy to tack up the horse properly. With some elbow grease, good lighting, and someone to help you position her, she should sell quick, she's a good looking mare under all that fuzz.



I am a trail rider. I purposefully put Lakota's old halter on this mare. And the main reason was because, as you can see in one of the pics, my niece was "riding". I didn't have a helmet for her, so I took extra precaution by having a lead rope/halter on the horse and 2 people (both of whom I trust) on the horses sides. That's why she has a halter on. That and since I trail ride, I always keep a halter on so I can tie them if need be, usually its a rope halter though.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

She SOLD this morning! And to a great home. She is going to be used in civil war reenactments, and as a horse for the man's daughter and and grandkids. 
I am so happy! She went to a home with 9 other horses, so she won't be all alone anymore. And she will be used by children and adults alike. She has a bright future! 

She was actually ridden by the man's vision impaired daughter, and she rode like a champ! I could not be happier with her new home  My aunt is super excited about the nice home she will have. 

I can't tell you guys how happy I am that this horse got the home she deserved with all of the attention she can handle! Yay!!!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Yay! Congrats! It sounds like she's going to a great place to have a fun job with some awesome people.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats fantastic!!! She looks like a really sweet mare, wish she had been closer, and I had more money ****!!!

Glad she went to a good home


----------

